# Public Fishing??



## DaBair90 (Apr 16, 2013)

Does anyone know where there are fishing spots in the Pace/Milton area that are open to the public? Lakes, rivers, ponds? Anything will do. Thanks!


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Carpenters park


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

East side of Blackwater River off Hwy 90 in Milton (turn off at east side of the bridge) . Munson area: Bear. Lake and Hurricane Lake. Brackish water at Floridatown and Simpson's River.


Greg


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

You will be best suited driving up to Hurricane or Bear Lake, turn at the circle k by Milton high school and follow it to the stop sign, think its about 15 miles, take a right at the stop sign and Bear Lake will be couple miles down on left, Hurricane Lake is a couple more miles past Bear Lake. They are state owned and you will see big signs for each. Bear lake has a big dock to fish off of. Take some crickets and worms for the bream and your favorite bass lures.


----------

